# been to see gp tests started :)



## solitarywiccan (Oct 20, 2011)

blessings all plucked up courage today went to see gp to discuss any help i can get as i have lost nine lil angels and have two girls 14 ,10 . had to have clomid to conceive youngest . was really worried bout going in and explaining it all as i have chronic m.e and fibromyalgia and myofascial syndrome too . we have been ttc for past four n half years lost the last lil angel two years ago at 7 weeks gone  she seemed to not mind the disabilities and is getting me to have a day 21 progesterone blood test and a tsh,lh and prolactin one too . shes going to test partner too and hopefully by nxt month we will have results and b able to go from there to see consultant . its all changed since my youngest so fingers crossed   . she says soon as we get results we can get hopefully working with consultant as the tests will already b done which helps them x baby dust sprinkles to everyone xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome solitarywiccan
I'm soo sad that you have 9 precious angels, and its great that you have plucked up the courage to see your gp - the results of all your tests will hopefully give you the answers you and your hubby desperately need - but we're here for you anytime - the ladies here are lovely and supportive.
Keep us posted on your progress
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## solitarywiccan (Oct 20, 2011)

ty hun have spent past few days plodding thru the forums , seeing all the support u give each other is lovely to see and ty hun xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

The only advice I can offer at the moment is - never give up - hoping soo much your gp can give you some hope and answers
Best wishes 
Sheila


----------



## solitarywiccan (Oct 20, 2011)

ty hunni that means alot tis a scary ride facing it just me n my partner so having somewhere to turn on here is going to be a godsend x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

FF is a godsend for everyone, just when we need it - we may not be logged on 24 hours a day, but you're guaranteed support and friendship every step of the way.
Keep us updated 
Hope you're having a lovely weekend,relaxing knowing that your concerns are being taken seriously by you gp.
Sheila


----------



## solitarywiccan (Oct 20, 2011)

thank u hun x im waiting for p to start so i can count the 21 days to go then for blood tests n hopefull answers n help i was due today but no sign been feeling really rough and peeing loads past few weeks but not sure if its stress as my dad was rushed into intensive care two months ago n its been non stop since then . its all calming down past few weeks . gp was saying other day about not entirely trusting the ov sticks so my heads alil squiffy as to wether carry on using them or stop n just do blood test n go from there . is the 21 days from when my period properly starts ? ill have to research again . hpe ur weekends been good xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi solitary - your P starts properly from your bleed, rather than spotting beforehand, which I always previously assumed that spotting was day 1 .... one word of advice though my luv - BIN - get those ovulation test sticks in the bin - unless they are the clearblue type and you're using it with the digital tester, those sticks you have are just making matters worse and making you worry.... if you haven't the heart to bin them, send them to me and I'll happily do it for you (;o) 
Your gp is spot on - just wait for your blood tests, they're a lot more accurate than any pee stick xxx
Having a lovely weekend, how about you??
Sheila


----------



## solitarywiccan (Oct 20, 2011)

i will bin them hun n only use the clearblue ones i was using the strips but no more xx i went to see my dad today im still doing alot of running around for him in betweem work n home as he was rushed in to intensive care two months ago he nearly died four times bless him from a major burst anuresym so hes truly a lil miracle man at mo hes bounced back so well after having tht and double pnumonia then a hospital bug hes just home about two weeks now so im still doing loads of driving n trying to keep myself from flaring with the disabilities x having a chilled nite tonite just browsing on here n good ol ******** catching up with friends xx glad u having a lovely weekend hun xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I hope your dad continues to go from strength to strength - but he sounds like a fighter. hope you're all on more of an even keel in the coming weeks x


----------



## solitarywiccan (Oct 20, 2011)

ty hun me too


----------



## solitarywiccan (Oct 20, 2011)

feel so emotional am late will be five weeks tomorro since i had last period and i have been feeling nauseous peeing for england headache for past two weeks boobs been itchy n veiny and loads of cm which i never have (tmisorry) have done five pregnancy tests and they all have come up neg   i guess i just have to sit n wait for the af to come then i can go get the 21 day test done n go from there , so gutted x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

solitary - is it worth going to your gp for a blood test, by the symptoms I'd say your tests are wrong my luv.


----------



## solitarywiccan (Oct 20, 2011)

hi hun x i been bawling me eyes out all day tried the clear blue digital test dread to think how much i have spent on tests past week was begging it to b positive . i will give it to middle of next week then ring doc feel so exhauted trying not to stress as it will excercabate the disabilities . but then in another way im like wishing the af will come and then i can go get tests , dunno how to feel


----------

